

Apple Has 100 People Working On The iWatch - SlipperySlope
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-iwatch-project-staff-2013-2

======
SlipperySlope
essentially ...

"A smartwatch would be Apple's entry into the field of wearable
computing—devices evocative of the old "Dick Tracy" comic strip, where phone
calls and notifications arrive on a lightweight device, handling most mobile
functions that don't require a large screen while staying connected to a phone
or tablet that can stay in a pocket or purse."

